
Ask HN: What tools exist for (Ubuntu) screensharing to my remote dev team? - chrisacky
I used to just call up my team on Skype and do a screenshare.<p>The Skype client has not been supported for quite a while now, but in the last week screensharing has stopped altogether.<p>What tools exist for doing non-controlling screenshare. I don&#x27;t want to give up control of system, and I just need to share my desktop so that team can easily view what I&#x27;m showing while on a Slack&#x2F;Skype call.
======
aexaey
If you prefer an open-source and cloud-free solution, try VNC server +
kanaka's VNC-to-HTML5 proxy:

    
    
      apt-get -y update
      apt-get -y install x11vnc build-essential
      git clone https://github.com/kanaka/noVNC
      x11vnc -quiet -viewonly -localhost -display :0 -scale 2/3 -ncache 10 &
      ./noVNC/utils/launch.sh --listen 8080 --vnc 127.0.0.1:5900
    

Last command will print an HTTP URL to share with viewers, which should "just
work" assuming your viewers are on the same LAN/VPN and your computer has a
well-configured hostname. Otherwise, extra manual step to set up NAT or port
forwarding (+ adjusting URL appropriately) would be required.

Or, for sharing text-console only, just use tmux.

------
andreicon
Try TeamViewer, it's basically what it's meant for:
[https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/](https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/)

~~~
EKSolutions
I'd also recommend using TeamViewer.

I use this on my Ubuntu machine all the time to setup remote meetings to
people around the world.

